# So I came home today......



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Right-on Dennis :thumbs_up

You know what its all about.:cheers:

Roger


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

Grey Eagle said:


> Totally disguisted. Shot my worst indoor score ever, at the FCA champs no less.
> 
> Won't mention the tally....... but suffice it to say that I could not have placed in the peewee class.
> 
> ...



Keep your chin-up Dennis.If it was easy it would not be worth doing.Try to keep it fun,you will do better in the long run.Days like today will only maker you stronger. :thumbs_up
Rick


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

You hit the nail on the head Dennis. The fun and fellowship is what it's all about.  I lost that feeling for a long time and am now just finding it again. It's like starting all over.  :archery: Enjoy the fun. :archer:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

We have a great bunch of guys in Ontario - I'm staying out of Masters class and shooting with you guys as long as I can keep from completely embarassing myself... :teeth:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> Totally disguisted. Shot my worst indoor score ever, at the FCA champs no less.
> 
> Won't mention the tally....... but suffice it to say that I could not have placed in the peewee class.
> 
> ...



Chin Up there

Your score is higher than mine


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Totally disguisted. Shot my worst indoor score ever, at the FCA champs no less.
> 
> Won't mention the tally....... but suffice it to say that I could not have placed in the peewee class.
> 
> ...


it definately was a fun day :becky: :thumb:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Eagle, I can feel your pain as I didn't get very good results myself on Sunda. But like you need to think about the great time shared with friends and not worry so much about the results:thumbs_up

Besides, there's always next year:tongue:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I know Dennis my release broke at the beginning of the second end and I ended up with 2 o's,It hurt ,but I stayed and finished the round and will try again next year.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I had fun too.*

Denis I had lots of fun too.. I never noticed any of your shooting, sorry.. I was preoccupied with who I was shooting with.. she was better looking that you...:smile::smile:

G


----------



## tweaky (Sep 15, 2008)

It was just a hoot (bird reference) and playing shot for shot in the middle of the whole thing made it even more fun! At one point, we probably would have started playing knocks... if we thought we'd have gotten away with it. 

 Is having this much fun legal?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll bet your score is better than mine. Life got in the way of me even attending this year. As long as you had a good time it was worth it.


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Totally disguisted. Shot my worst indoor score ever, at the FCA champs no less.
> 
> Won't mention the tally....... but suffice it to say that I could not have placed in the peewee class.
> 
> ...


I don't know what your talking about.....
I have not had any laughing moments with you in archery whatsoever.
Everytime I've shot with you Dennis. there has never been anything exciting.:wink:


----------

